
Quantum Computing for Morons - kevlened
http://thinkingofutils.com/2017/12/quantum-computers/
======
flavio81
This is one of the funniest, quaintest posts i've ever seen. Great
explanation! I feel like a happy moron that has learned something new!

~~~
Daniel_Eth
Thank you!

~~~
flavio81
Daniel, please post more to HN.

------
flavio81
"Artistic rendition of a qubit" belongs to the MoMA or the Louvre.

